

Atlanta Startup Action--CapVenture Kicks Off - mattculbreth
http://www.peachseedz.com/peachseedz/2007/10/capventure-kick.html

======
mattculbreth
The Atlanta startup scene is moving along pretty well. My startup
(Bravadosoft) is the second one listed on here. Some pretty interesting
companies there last night, and we had a good panel of VCs and investors.

